# HDMI Out to Outlaw Audio 975



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm getting things all put together in a big-ish project (partition wall, LCR speakers flush mounted, IB subs, 16U rack, etc) and a potential hurdle will be getting Windows 7 HTPC to recognize my Outlaw 975 as the monitor. Anyone have any experience with connecting a video card directly to a preamp/processor or AV receiver? 

Am I better off running a second HDMI to my projector and dodging that entire issue? Thanks!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

DqMcClain said:


> I'm getting things all put together in a big-ish project (partition wall, LCR speakers flush mounted, IB subs, 16U rack, etc) and a potential hurdle will be getting Windows 7 HTPC to recognize my Outlaw 975 as the monitor. Anyone have any experience with connecting a video card directly to a preamp/processor or AV receiver?
> 
> Am I better off running a second HDMI to my projector and dodging that entire issue? Thanks!


Should not be a problem as long as the AVR/prepro can handle the formats you use. I have done this with a number of them.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

DqMcClain said:


> I'm getting things all put together in a big-ish project (partition wall, LCR speakers flush mounted, IB subs, 16U rack, etc) and a potential hurdle will be getting Windows 7 HTPC to recognize my Outlaw 975 as the monitor. Anyone have any experience with connecting a video card directly to a preamp/processor or AV receiver?
> 
> Am I better off running a second HDMI to my projector and dodging that entire issue? Thanks!


 I have no problem with that. I've run a HDMI cable directly from my Win 7 HTPC to a receiver/preamp before. I just put a HDMI splitter coming out of the receiver to my monitors (TV and projector). No problem at all.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks guys. When I finally get around to it, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

